# Steroids Aren't So Bad



## Bangorman (Nov 10, 2006)

*Here's A Documentary not Slating Steroids*


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i am so glad you found this

it was posted up a year or two back and before it got stuck, i lost track of the thread

thanks bangorman 

now stuck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I posted this a while ago.. Great stuff


----------



## big-mike (Jan 30, 2007)

gd video this says alot about peoples attitude towards it


----------



## sand man (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey this is realy good .


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

awesome post.... i need something like this hehe


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i need this to show the people who i need to prove wrong. thanx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

A nice change from slating..


----------



## pjh20 (Sep 13, 2007)

Refreshing that. Truly refreshing.

I am pleased that i have seen this it puts my mind more to rest.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

I think taking steroids and steroid abuse are two different things. Sure there are individuals who are probably more sensitive to these things but ultimately I think its probably true to say that they are as safe as any other prescription drug.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4507562.stm


----------



## headless_henchm (Aug 11, 2008)

They legalize alchohol wich is a fact that it causes liver cyrossis , but then warn people that steroids are unhealthy what is this world coming to... top video by the way....


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

anybody seen bigger faster stronger it's a movie/documentary out recently in america it's a good watch for not slating steroids


----------



## andymcadam (Sep 22, 2008)

> They legalize alchohol wich is a fact that it causes liver cyrossis , but then warn people that steroids are unhealthy what is this world coming to... top video by the way....


Totally agree with you there. I'm not planning on taking steroids myself and feel that there should still be a place for "natural" bodybuilders, who just take the normal creatine, glutamine and protein shake combinations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

andymcadam said:


> I'm not planning on taking steroids myself and feel that there should still be a place for "natural" bodybuilders, who just take the normal creatine, glutamine and protein shake combinations.


 What are you talking about "place" there is always a "place" for natural bodybuilders and its called the guys who want to look good on the beach and be nice and healthy but if you mean having main spots in magazines ext unless you mean mens health then think again.


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good video, never watched a documentary that isnt slatin steroids until now.

Wouldnt take steroids though, hate needles lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The 70 year old guy was awesome


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Saw this not so long ago.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive got this,got a copy off my mate its ok, it dosent got into full drug details like we all would like


----------



## mini me (Jan 24, 2009)

can you tell me where i buy russian dbol from a legit site?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No, source requests are banned. Or did you not read the rules?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

mini me said:


> can you tell me where i buy russian dbol from a legit site?


 How randoms that!!!

:lol: :lol::lol:tw&t

N


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Although it did bump this very useful sticky - I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## slyder72 (Jan 15, 2009)

the man who stars in "the man who's biceps exploded" is totally off roids in that movie but in this one he's so for them.. what do i get from that? it's hard to say..i seen this doco a while ago..i started my 1st cycle not long after..but i want to finish up with it..

it's just wierd to see the same guy in 2 different doc's that has 2 differerent opinions..


----------



## slyder72 (Jan 15, 2009)

the man who stars in "the man who's biceps exploded" is totally off roids in that movie but in this one he's so for them.. what do i get from that? it's hard to say..i seen this doco a while ago..i started my 1st cycle not long after..but i want to finish up with it..

it's just wierd to see the same guy in 2 different doc's that has 2 differerent opinions..


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

cool video


----------



## daltex83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great eye opener! Makes me feel better I am about to start my 1st cycle and this makes me more at ease about it.


----------



## Itz K (Mar 6, 2009)

amazing vid, great help


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers for this, i have bookmarked it so will watch it after work

Andy


----------



## necrofear (Feb 10, 2009)

the logic is simple-if you do it, don't do it to excess.

Eat too many carrots and you turn orange, but in moderation they're good for you.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

A good read

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091208132241.htm


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Con said:


> What are you talking about "place" there is always a "place" for natural bodybuilders and its called the guys who want to look good on the beach and be nice and healthy but if you mean having main spots in magazines ext unless you mean mens health then think again.


can i do muscle and fitness then?


----------



## Rhysmuscles (Jul 5, 2010)

richiemana said:


> anybody seen bigger faster stronger it's a movie/documentary out recently in america it's a good watch for not slating steroids


I'm making an English documentary based in Liverpool called 'Beautiful Liverpool' and we are doing a segment on people who use steroids. You will be paid. If anyone is interested, the website is www.vbs.tv . Please email with any questions [email protected]

Nice one.

Rhys


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

If you pay my flying ticket and hotel, I'll book a flight to Liverpool and tell you all you want on camera.


----------



## nick01 (Jul 18, 2010)

not getting results from oxybol50 can i stack with anything for good results cheers


----------



## nick01 (Jul 18, 2010)

hi suitelf 11 do you know much about oxybol50


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Great video, not seen that before


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats somewhat relevant, its the guy from muscle tech, the one where it says.

take this tub for 6 weeks and look like this.

he said he admitted to taknig steroids, lost his contract etc. but he provides a slightly unbiased point of view to steroids and equally the interviewer doesn't give stupid questions.

Its interesting to see unbiased interviews or documentary's, im sick of seeing all these "take steroids, get a small penis and go raul moat".


----------



## mr motivator (Jan 3, 2011)

hi all, has anyone heard of *TESTORUS 250*. any info on it would be much appreciated.


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

great post. i get sick of being told all this negative press about steroids by people who know nothing about them. I and many others I know have took various steroids and we're absolutely fine.


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

This is a link to the film released in Us regarding Steroids, 'Bigger,Stronger, Faster :thumb:


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

Firstly, the negaitve Steroid atittude causes anxiety for users and anxiety is the cause of many diseases from A-Z. The Gov pump the streets full of tobacco and alcohol which cause more deaths than any other chemicals sold to man. Herion is classed as a highly addictive substance, but millions of people enter hospital everyday and are administered mophine (herion is a derivative of morphine) and do not become addicted. The point being is goverment laws/policeis alike can not be considered a true reflection of the truth or reality. Economically, it is not viable for the goverment (drug dealers) to promote other peoples drugs especially steroids which are aimed for the betterment of health and it definitely doesn't say on the tin, 'wask down with a pint of stella and a roll up.


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

This is my first post on this forum, that was a great documentary with some interesting facts. Its a shame thet even though its not illegal to posses gear in the UK we still have to scratch around, and risk being ripped of to buy "supplements" that when used responsibly are less damaging than many people think. Great Forum by the way


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

nice find


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Steroids are not bad at all you only die if you abuse them like many a great wrestler


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I have ironically been looking at different steroids, not because I am at all interested in taking them but just from reading articles and people's

views on them. There is a type I have been looking at Anabolic ones, 30 tabs contains 50 mg Oxymetholone

Which is the only one which is linked to liver cancer. I must admit though it's interesting, to me it seems most steriods do have serious side effects. I would like any views on my blog, I have been training about 4 weeks now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Whats this doc called? Is it on youtube? I cant view that link on iphone


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Tbh, the government is ****ed. There's signs everywhere that they don't want anybody to succeed. This being one of them...


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

worth a watch ta


----------



## US Blotto (Oct 28, 2012)

In my twenties (a long time ago), I experimented with 100 mg of Depo-Test and got nowhere. Now about forty years later, and after years of fairly consistent weight training, I've gone from using Androgel for TRT (useless) to gradually larger doses of test enanthate, and now cypionate. What was I doing on Androgel?? What a waste of time and money! Cypionate has vastly improved my libido and strength, and my labs are fine, and I feel good, better than I have in years. Starting at about 120 mg/wk, I'm now at 220 mg per week. Good BP and sleep like a baby. I'll probably use some "quad-test" (compounded sus) on occasion, and I think changing back to enanthate periodically would be a good thing. This is high-dose TRT and I wish I'd figured this out years ago. Docs don't know anything about sex-drive or muscle, with rare exceptions. No longer possible or a good idea to get "huge", but bigger is good. Cheers!


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Hi guys

Anybody know what this linked to? And does anyone have a current link?

Cheers


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Anyone? The link takes me to a page with 404 ERROR. Really want to watch the video if anyone knows where it can be found?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Akita said:


> Anyone? The link takes me to a page with 404 ERROR. Really want to watch the video if anyone knows where it can be found?


Probably not on now it was 6 years ago. Shame the link doesn't have a title coz if it is still about we'd be able to find it.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Boooo 

I tried finding something similar on YT and actually came across Bigger Stronger Faster. GREAT documentary! Anyone that hasn't watched it, must do so... immediately! 8)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody knows the title of it? :bounce:


----------



## londonLad1979 (May 25, 2014)

good read


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

i've always said they shouldn't slag off steroids until they make alchol illegal. My mates Mrs slags him off for having 3 jabs a week yet she gets s**t faced every weekend to the point of not knowing where she is? I know what makes me feel better


----------

